# Wrong nails



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Two Irish men were building a wooden house in Co.Clare.

One man picked up a nail, hammered it in, picked up another nail, and threw it away.

After that, he picked up another nail, hammered it in, picked up another nail, and threw it away. After this had been going on for some time, his workmate finally came over and asked him why he was throwing half of the nails away.

"It's obvious," he said. "Those ones were pointed at the wrong end. "How could you be so stupid?" said his friend. "They were for the other side of the house


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol: :wink:


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

:lol: Last time I heard this one the two people in it were blondes. :wink:


----------

